# فيديوهات كورس سيارات المعهد الكوري



## msaid999 (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* أنا حضرت كورس سيارات في المعهد الكوري للسيارات بشبرا وصورت الشرح هناك فيديو ودي لنكات الفيديوهات معلش مساحة كل لنك كبيرة شوية حوالي 400 ميجا وهم أربع لنكات ...*

* مكان المعهد جنب محطة مترو كلية الزراعة*

* وعلى فكرة في منحة تبع وزراة الصناعة والمعهد ده تبع المنحة الكورس حلو وفيه كورسات كتير هناك تانية برضو تبع السيارات أقل كورس هناك ب 800 ج لو هتاخده على حسابك ... أرجو أن تنتفعوا بالفيديوهات ...*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t216141-2.html#post2218392*
 
*هذا هو رابط الملف كاملا 

http://www.archive.org/details/KoreanInstituteShoubra



روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم الثاني 

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/it...oubra/2nd-day/

روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم الثالث

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/it...oubra/3rd-day/

روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم الخامس

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/it...oubra/5th-day/

روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم السادس

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/it...oubra/6th-day/

روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم السابع

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/it...oubra/7th-day/

روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم الثامن

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/it...oubra/8th-day/

روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم التاسع

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/it...oubra/9th-day/


روابط تحميل ملفات محتويات مجلد باسم simulator

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/it...bra/Simulator/

*

-------------------

روابط mega upload

* Part 1 : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SVI12A3N*

* Part 2 : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BBEBLUMV*

* Part 3 : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3L5FE342*

* Part 4 : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O9JY40MS*

* Simulator : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=976KXVR1



**هذه هي محتويات الاسطوانة التي قدمها لنا المعهد في نهاية الدورة 

  diesel engine
http://ia700606.us.archive.org/32/items/DesielEngswf
و يتفرع منه
 injection pump
http://ia600605.us.archive.org/21/items/InjectionPump

******** 
 gasoline engine
http://ia600603.us.archive.org/21/items/GasolineEngSwf
**********
 automotive injection sysytems
http://ia600609.us.archive.org/34/items/SensorsCar/

و يحتوي علي عدة فلاشات  

 و ايضا فيديوهات عن الحقن و انظمته في المركبات  

و هذا العرض التقديمي المميز باللغة العربية عن انظمة الحقن و الحساسات 
http://ia600609.us.archive.org/34/it...abicPresentation.ppt 

كما يحتوي بداخله علي مجلد يشرح الحساسات في السيارة مثل 
حساسات 
MAF MAP O2 VSS 
و غيرها

http://ia600607.us.archive.org/10/items/SensorsCar_197/


فيديوهات فك و تركيب المحرك
و يحتوي هذا المجلد علي ملفي فيديو احدهما لتركيب المحرك برسم ثلاثي الابعاد و الاخر فك المحرك  

بواسطة عامل و تشاهد الطريقة و الخطوات بتتابعها  

و تم رفعه علي اليوتيوب و الارشيف ايضا 
http://ia600603.us.archive.org/31/it...nistall-engine

 فيديو فك المحرك  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8d1uMTsKmg

 فيديو تركيب المحرك  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAJtFVtE3jo*​​


----------



## tarek67 (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم و نفع بك

و جعلنا عونا لبعضنا البعض


----------



## msaid999 (22 أغسطس 2010)

وجزاكم ...


----------



## ايمن حمزه (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abomahr (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## bader_m (26 أغسطس 2010)

الموقع محجوب 

انا في السعودية 

تحياتي اليك


----------



## king.khadawy (29 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وياريت معلومات اكتر عن هذا المعهد لأنى ناوى ادرس ميكانيكا السيارات ان شاء الله


----------



## msaid999 (29 أغسطس 2010)

المعهد ده معهد رائع جدا وهو عبارة عن منحة من كوريا الجنوبية ومحترم ومزود بأجهزة حديثة وممكن كمان لو أخدت المنحة وخلصتها تاخد اي كورس بعد كده بنص التمن (المعهد ده في مصرعلى فكرة ) فيه كورسات في المحرك والحقن الاكتروني والفتيس (ناقل السرعات) والكترونيات السيارة ده غير كورسات سمكرة .... الخ عملي ونظري 

XXXXXXXX

يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال والبريد الالكترونى بالمشاركات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25682.html

المشرف

​


----------



## عبد السبوح (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يارب يجازيك خيرا و ان شاء الله سأقوم برفعه مرة اخري علي روابط دائمة باذن الله و مبارة و تدعم الاستكمال


----------



## عبد السبوح (25 ديسمبر 2010)

تم رفع الملفات علي موقع الارشيف بروابط مباشرة و دائمة ان شاء الله و تدعم الاستكمال



هذا هو رابط الملف كاملا 

http://www.archive.org/details/KoreanInstituteShoubra



روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم الثاني 

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/items/KoreanInstituteShoubra/2nd-day/

روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم الثالث

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/items/KoreanInstituteShoubra/3rd-day/

روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم الخامس

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/items/KoreanInstituteShoubra/5th-day/

روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم السادس

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/items/KoreanInstituteShoubra/6th-day/

روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم السابع

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/items/KoreanInstituteShoubra/7th-day/

روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم الثامن

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/items/KoreanInstituteShoubra/8th-day/

روابط تحميل ملفات اليوم التاسع

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/items/KoreanInstituteShoubra/9th-day/


روابط تحميل ملفات محتويات مجلد باسم simulator

http://ia700408.us.archive.org/27/items/KoreanInstituteShoubra/Simulator/



​


----------



## bader_m (4 يناير 2011)

تقبل مروري


----------



## العميد1990 (4 يناير 2011)

مشكور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## ROUDS (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## msaid999 (30 أبريل 2011)

*الأخ العقاب الهرم جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود في رفع الملفات مرة أخرى بطريقة رائعة ومرتبة على الأرشيف ...*​


----------



## bola (3 مايو 2011)

_موضوع أكثر من رائع أخى_

_ أرجو تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائده_​


----------



## assrar (3 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم و نفع بك

و جعلنا عونا لبعضنا البعض*​


----------



## AhmedFikry (27 مايو 2011)

انا رحت المعهد ده والتعامل هناك رائع والواحد استفاد كنت واخد كورس عام (كورونه,فرامل,فتيس)
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## leprince_omar (27 مايو 2011)

ana 3yz ya bsha tb3tle el 3nwan bzbt 3la el mail da alah ybrklak aw nmrt el telephone wgzak alaah kol 5er

*XXXXXXXX

يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال والبريد الالكترونى بالمشاركات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25682.html

المشرف*


----------



## ahmedshrshr (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
ممكن الأسطوانات اللى بيسلموها فى المعهد الكورى لو سمحت من فضلك او مذكرات متعلقة بالكورس


----------



## عبد السبوح (5 يونيو 2011)

هذه هي محتويات الاسطوانة التي قدمها لنا المعهد في نهاية الدورة 


********** 
 diesel engine
http://ia700606.us.archive.org/32/items/DesielEngswf
و يتفرع منه
 injection pump
http://ia600605.us.archive.org/21/items/InjectionPump

******** 
 gasoline engine
http://ia600603.us.archive.org/21/items/GasolineEngSwf
**********
 automotive injection sysytems
http://ia600609.us.archive.org/34/items/SensorsCar/

و يحتوي علي عدة فلاشات  

 و ايضا فيديوهات عن الحقن و انظمته في المركبات  

و هذا العرض التقديمي المميز باللغة العربية عن انظمة الحقن و الحساسات 
http://ia600609.us.archive.org/34/items/SensorsCar/SensorsTypesArabicPresentation.ppt 

كما يحتوي بداخله علي مجلد يشرح الحساسات في السيارة مثل 
حساسات 
MAF MAP O2 VSS 
و غيرها
 0000جاري رفعه قريبا000


فيديوهات فك و تركيب المحرك
و يحتوي هذا المجلد علي ملفي فيديو احدهما لتركيب المحرك برسم ثلاثي الابعاد و الاخر فك المحرك  

بواسطة عامل و تشاهد الطريقة و الخطوات بتتابعها  

و تم رفعه علي اليوتيوب و الارشيف ايضا 
http://ia600603.us.archive.org/31/items/install_unistall-engine

 فيديو فك المحرك  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8d1uMTsKmg

 فيديو تركيب المحرك  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAJtFVtE3jo​


----------



## عبد السبوح (5 يونيو 2011)

> *مجلد يشرح الحساسات في السيارة مثل
> حساسات
> MAF MAP O2 VSS
> و غيرها
> 0000جاري رفعه قريبا000*



تم رفعه علي الرابط التالي

http://ia600607.us.archive.org/10/items/SensorsCar_197/


----------



## mohammed elashry (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وموضوع جميل بجد ومفيد جدااا....


----------



## محمد عوض الله عبد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yasir_813 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يرضى عنك وكما تعلم فان العلم النافع صدقة جارية لصاحبة وانا شاكر لفضلك


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود :20:


----------



## samy740 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحت ياباشا كنت عايز معلومات عن المعهد ياريت لو تبعتلى رقم تليفونك اكون شاكر


----------



## مصطفى السامرائي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*مميز جداً
جعل الله ثواب ما تقدمه من نفع وفائده , 
في ميزان حسناتك امين .

تحياتي *


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر اخي الكريم انه فعلا مجهود رائع


----------



## الهيثم البازي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## سامح العوض (19 مارس 2013)

مشكور على هذا الطرح الاكثر من رائع


----------



## husianisa (3 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور عالجهد والموضوع المميز


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الله نسألك المغفرة لنا ولكاتب هذه الكلمات برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## م/ المقدسي (12 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً 
موضوع قيم حقاً


----------



## (محمد ودود) (7 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

